
What was data science before it was called data science? - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2015/12/what-was-data-science-before-it-was-called-data-science/
======
intellectable
NDT would say Astronomy[0].

[0][http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/podcast-neil-degrasse-
tys...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/podcast-neil-degrasse-tyson-on-big-
data-race-and-why-work-life-balance-is-overrated/)

------
alrs
Crystal Reports was what all the help-wanted ads were for 10 years ago.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Reports](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Reports)

"Business Intelligence" was the previous buzzword.

